# Kitty quirks!



## happy_panther (Aug 4, 2014)

More and more I have realised how strange Panther is!! He has always liked plastic - it started with those safety seal layers on jars/bottles. Then trail bar wrappers etc. We figured he liked the crackly noise. But he goes for anything, plastic bags, bubble wrap. Even if the bin liner is sticking out of the bin, he will go have a chew of it while I am getting his food ready. And they are lime or floral scented...

It doesn't stop there though. We have some stuffed toys laying around. He licks them. He goes to the corner in the kitchen and licks any cobwebs that may be there. He licks the lounge, floor mats, blankets. I could maybe understand the kitchen floor if there was food. But no, even a pile of dust we have just swept up, he will lick that too.

It is so strange. Just before, I was in the kitchen, sat down to give him a pat and "OMG I MUST LICK THIS DRAWER".

What are your kitties' quirks??


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Robin is intrepid. If there's any unexplored, or interesting place...

Just days after I moved here, he found the little accessway to get under the bathtub!

I'm combing the apt for him, calling him, starting to flip, when I happen to look behind the bathroom door, and see the panel's been knocked over.

I said 'Robin are you under the bathtub? ' and heard something sliding against porcelain. I peeked in, and saw 2 big eyes looking at me.

Storage rooms, crates, abandoned groundhog holes...

He's a feline Diego!


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Amelia's quirk is chewing/sucking on my fingers. When she starts to bite me, all I have to do is put one finger in her mouth and she calms immediately to gently chew and such my finger.


----------



## Estil (Mar 5, 2016)

Just be careful about those plastic bags, it says not to let babies/children play with them (possible suffication hazard) and I'm sure that goes for the four legged kind as well. We sometimes get paper bags from the grocery store my wife uses that delivers but I make sure to rip the handles off the top first before Jamiee plays with them (of course cats love paper bags/cardboard boxes) so I don't risk him getting his head/neck caught in them or something.

Yes I'm sounding overprotective but I think for cats that's okay  But still, he will be 32 in cat years this July 14 (four human years) so maybe it's time for him to act like the man he is and learn to stand on his own four paws (hee hee)?


----------



## happy_panther (Aug 4, 2014)

DebS said:


> Amelia's quirk is chewing/sucking on my fingers.


That is so cute! I couldn't imagine a cat wanting to suck fingers! Is she still a kitten or older and has always done that?


----------



## happy_panther (Aug 4, 2014)

Estil said:


> Just be careful about those plastic bags,


Hehe no I get overprotective with things too. The plastic bags seem to be a phase.. i haven't noticed him doing it for a while. It seems to be mostly when he wants attention or to be fed.. but if Im not near a plastic bag he wont do it (from what I can tell anyway). I imagine it sounds like I have plastic bags all over the house but really its only the one in the kitchen and the occasional one with some items in it if weve been shopping. 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Amelia is a year and three months old and she has always done this sucking on fingers behavior.


----------



## FeatherFool (Jul 1, 2016)

My roommate's cat, Zazzy, has pica: she eats things that aren't food. Plastic and metal are particular favourites, but she also will eat dirty laundry (never clean laundry), paper products (books, toilet paper, kleenex, etc), etc. For a few weeks after my roommate adopted her, Zazzy's poops were more non-food-stuffs than actual poop. She previously lived her entire life in a shelter kennel, and that is likely what caused this bizarre compulsive behaviour. And does seem to be a compulsion. She goes into what we call Garburator Mode and can't seem to help herself, especially when she is in the vicinity of her most favourite trigger: chewy plastic wires... and she doesn't just chew them, she _eats _them. 

We have more or less addressed this problem with increased activity (foraging toys, training in cat agility, leashed walks outside) and with limiting her access to her favourite targets. Now, it's very rare to find anything but poop in her poop. We still check, though, just to be aware if she got into anything. We also did some pretty extreme cat-proofing: all our wires are covered in pvc tubes and/or completely duct taped to the wall. The one thing she does not like to eat is tape!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Robin Hood's been living up to his name. There's a bush he goes under where I CAN'T get im! and he always finds a way to outwit me and dash under the bush! 'Much too swift for our good sheriff!' Saturday night, he ducked under the bush and didn't come out til 9:30. Today, he tried to go up the little path to the bush and I blocked his way, and said 'no!' He trudged back to the door with a 'daddy-never-lets-me-do-nuthin' look. I said 'I don't mind you romping around the yard, just don't go where I can't getcha'! O.K.! Back he went, under the bush!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Neelix took a LONG time to start growing out of kittenhood (2.5 years) but suddenly he's decided that Mommy kisses are the THING! He's always lets me cuddle him but rarely comes begging for them (not since he was a baby). The past 3 or 4 mornings while I'm at my desk he comes looking for snuzzles and kisses and face mashes. I'm LOVING this new side to him. 

Last night I was singing the soft kitty song to him and he was upside down, making air biscuits and purring like a diesal engine. I like this Neelix way more than the one who rips apart the pantry and trashes stuff!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

_FeatherFool_, my kitty likes to go after plastic and other inedible things, and gave me fits a few months ago when he started throwing up after eating almost every meal. After a lots of blood/urine tests, 3 X-rays and ultrasound at emerg vet hospital with specialist vets, he had some "object" in his stomach causing the irritation. Eventually whatever it was, broke up and passed (tho I never saw it in his poop). I think it was a piece of foil that had been around some cheese, as that's the only thing I can think it might be as the vet said on the Xrays, it looked like "something metallic". The vets weren't absolutely sure that it wasn't also something else like IBD as his stomach seemed a little "inflamed", so kitty's been on a prescription diet Hill's D/D for past month or so. He vomits rarely now, but with these kind of kitties that like to eat stuff other than their food, you can't be too vigilant and trying to keep stuff away from them. I certainly can't afford to spent another $2,000.


----------



## Zeke_M (Jul 6, 2016)

Miss M being a Diva exhibits a lot of Diva behavior.
Anything that makes a crinkly noise, she's all over it. Going up or down the stairs she has to touch noses and get some attention from me.

She takes laps around the upstairs during daylight hours. She'll come up to me, touch noses, hang around for a few minutes for attention then resume patrolling. This can go on for hours.

Round about 1am she slinks on the bed, bumps my forehead, licks my forehead, takes her paw to move the blanket back and curl up right next to me for a couple hours. 
Usually around 4am she decides I need to get up and pay more attention to her. I officially get up at 4:30am so it's not too much of an issue. On weekdays anyway.


----------

